# o.0... *cringes*



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure who keeps up with the Dumbest Horses for Sale thread but I found this.... Gem...

http://zanesville.craigslist.org/grd/3312334145.html

Yikes! Pretty scary...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

that poor little pony! haha He does have a nice tail though!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Eek!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh.my.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he looks like a cute little ****** and i'm not even a mini fan to start.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> he looks like a cute little ****** and i'm not even a mini fan to start.


He is definitely a cutie! I hope he gets an upgrade, he looks like a sweet and obviously very tolerant. He would probably make an excellent therapy animal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Sooo cute! makes me want to buy him


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

What's the fuss about? Looks like a normal set-up to me.












Just kidding.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

ahahaha that rug picture made me almost spit my tea!


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

im sorry if this is a stupid question....but what the problem.
Is it his set up?? i dont undertsand haha 
please help me understand


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

SMMJessee said:


> im sorry if this is a stupid question....but what the problem.
> Is it his set up?? i dont undertsand haha
> please help me understand


The poor little ******s cart is WAY to big! The ends of the shafts shouldn't be past his shoulder. The harness is practically falling off of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The cart is way to big but I got the impression that he just got stood to rather than asked to pull anything, because of his age.

As adverts go it is pretty much a non event to me


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone before on the Dumbest thread pointed out that he had a bit for a nose band. Im the one who put that ad on the thread. lol. 
I think theres also a bit on his back in the one picture. I dont know much about driving, but when my neighbors take their minis out, they dont look like that.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

While the seller's idea of harnessing is ....interesting, the mini looks to be a good weight, with his feet recently done, and to be groomed and well cared for. 

Yeah, the harness is scary, but I'd rather see this ad than ones with slipper feet, underweight/starved, overweight/foundered or my all time favorites, with unhelmeted toddlers sitting on them loose or someone standing on the horse's back. You can teach someone to put to correctly in 20 minutes, but you can't fix stupid.


----------

